# Feeding Apples to Goats



## Wannabee Acres (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi I was just woundering if anyone else feeds apples to their goats> I have axcess to some and was just woundering if there maybe a reason not to feed them to my goats.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

My goats all race to the fallen apples this time of year. I suppose if they took in a high load of seeds might have some concern of toxicity, but I've never had a single problem. But then I don't let them pig out on them either. In moderation they should be fine.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

My spoiled brats will eat them if I cut them up first. My horses won't even touch them unless I make applesauce and mix it with their grain.

Never had a problem with giving them to the goats.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I cut them up for the goats & give them to them like treats, never a whole bunch in one day. They love them.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

For a treat they will be fine. My Dad has been cutting up a few each evening and feeding his. Just don't pour a bushel out for them to eat at there leisure or your asking for trouble.


----------



## Wannabee Acres (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

My neighbor dumped about a 5 gal buckets worth into my "boys" pen. They 5 of them loved them and had no problems.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

My neighbor has a small orchard and throws her fallen apples over the fence. I told her I cut mine up. Now she is standing at the fence having a ball feeding the goats.The dogs even eat them.


----------



## picklespickles (Nov 3, 2007)

mine eat apple cores from me all the time. i also save banana PEELS from work which they love.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

My goats just love them!!! The other thing you can do is mix apples or sauce with a hot bran mash in the winter a few days a week(or whenever you like) and they will think you are Gods gift to the goat world! They love a hot meal in the cold weather. I am going to take all the pulp that I can't use( from pressing for cider) and freeze it for use for them over the winter. Yep, I'm the bomb!!!! At least they think so.
As far as amounts go, just build them up slowly and then it is a matter of what you are willing to spend, cut up, etc.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

mine love them.... never had a prob...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Goats can eat *most* fruits, veggies and other "people food". But always introduce it slowly and keep it to smaller amounts if it isn't going to be a continual part of their diet.
Oh, but do NOT feed any animals avocado.


----------

